# branchement macbook sur Tv LCD Samsung pour lecture de vidéos



## auretof (28 Mai 2008)

SOS, utilisatrice novice de macbook en détresse !
je souhaite brancher mon superbe macbook que je dorlote comme un enfant sur ma TV LCD Samsung pour regarder des films.
hier soir, je suis donc allée à la fnac me rancarder et l'on m'a mis un mini_DVI avec un adaptateur VGA dans mon sac plus un câble audio pour le son.
j'ai tout essayé ! sur ma TV n'apparait que mon fond d'écran. impossible de lire une vidéo malgré les branchements. y a-t-il une autre manip à faire depuis mon mac ou ma TV ?
Help me  et mille mercis.


----------



## TFT (6 Juin 2008)

Vérifie que tu es bien en mode recopie vidéo dans paramètres systemes/moniteur. Si ce n'est pas le cas, coche la case et tu devrais avoir sur ton écran LCD la meme chose que sur ton macbook... 


Si ça marche pas... bah... je sais pas...


----------



## dexter6662 (20 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà tout est quasiment dit dans le titre, voilà j'aurais voulu savoir s'il serait possible pour moi de brancher mon macbook dual core sur un téléviseur lcd 82 cm équipé d'une entrée pc? En connectique moi j'ai la prise mini dvi incorporée au macbook et je pensais à l'achat d'un téléviseur lcd premier prix même si c'est pas la meilleure idée, mais quand je vois la faible différence de prix entre un écran spécifique pc ou mac avec un téléviseur lcd à 400 euros pour 82 cm en résolution 1368 par 768 pixels, bon le contraste est de 1500:1 et luminosité 500ccd/m2. Je compte surtout avoir un meilleur confort de vision et regarder mes films et faire un peu de retouche photos. 

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils


----------



## yann64 (20 Juin 2008)

attention, sur certaines tv samsung, la plupart des prises DVI ne prennent pas en compte les ordi. Cette prise est uniquement dédiée à un lecteur DVD ou autre appareil du genre. Donc seul le VGA peut être utilisé. Pensez à vérifier avant


----------

